
Successful AR Developer Looking for CV Partner on Retail AR - AndrewHart
Over the past year I&#x27;ve had a lot of success with my work in AR: I pioneered location-based AR with an open-source library, which became the most-starred ARKit project on GitHub, and along the way created some of the more notable AR demos, including AR navigation and Bookstore AR. More recently, I&#x27;ve been working on integrating AR into indoor environments, and my recent Retail AR demo went viral, even being featured on Mashable.<p>My skills are in R&amp;Ding solutions to the technical and user experience challenges involved with AR, and being able to create compelling experiences from that.<p>CV is a key part of AR, especially when it comes to integrating with real-world environments, such as when recognising products in a store. I&#x27;ve spent a while learning CV, but it&#x27;s clear that it&#x27;s not an area where I&#x27;m effective, and I feel my time is wasted there. It&#x27;d be better for me to partner with someone who does CV really well.<p>I&#x27;m based in London, but open to working with anyone located anywhere in the world. If you&#x27;re interested in working together, please drop me a message - Andrew@DentReality.com<p>ARKit+CoreLocation library:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ProjectDent&#x2F;ARKit-CoreLocation<p>AR navigation demo:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;AndrewProjDent&#x2F;status&#x2F;888380207962443777<p>Bookstore AR demo:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;AndrewProjDent&#x2F;status&#x2F;958759429473734657<p>Retail AR demo:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;AndrewProjDent&#x2F;status&#x2F;981635577488519170<p>Mashable coverage of Retail AR:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mashable.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;04&#x2F;05&#x2F;artificial-reality-retail-shopping-tool&#x2F;
======
sharemywin
Would there be a way to load tensor flow or keras on a phone so you can load a
model using some kind of update service?

